# Muncie Reverse Gears. How bad is bad?



## Layzdude (Jun 14, 2015)

How bad are these gears? I never noticed any issues while driving, but figured while it is apart I might replace them. The only thing holding me back is removing the drive gear. I did some searching and it seems that some tooth wear is common because they are not syncroed. Is this wear normal? This is my first tear down of a Muncie so I don't have anything to compare it to. My plan when I started was to just replace the gear selector seals. But of course as with anything 40+ years it has escalated  
















Thank,

John


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm no expert and have never rebuilt a transmission, but I would definitely NOT use any gear that looked like that. Let the weak tooth that is cracked which you can't see with your eye break, and you may be buying another trans because it grenaded when the tooth lodged into the forward gears and locked it up at speed. Just sayin'.


----------



## Layzdude (Jun 14, 2015)

Jim,

That is what I am thinking, the $100 bucks for the gears it is worth it. I am just worried about how hard removing the speedo drive gear is going to be.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Buy the new gear and have a trans rebuild shop or machine shop remove & install it. Probably needs a special tool/puller/press, so rather than invest in a one time use, pay to have it done, much less grief in my opinion.


----------



## Layzdude (Jun 14, 2015)

15$ Harbor Freight 8" Puller and a touch of heat got it off!
Ordered the new gears from 5speeds.com Great service.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Layzdude said:


> 15$ Harbor Freight 8" Puller and a touch of heat got it off!
> Ordered the new gears from 5speeds.com Great service.



Excellent. I love Harbor Freight. :thumbsup:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

When you go to press it back toghether, heat the gears in a 200 degree oven for about 20 minutes, and put the shaft in the freezer. A lot easier that way. And the gears have to be pressed exactly in place, where they were before. Use heavy wheel bearing grease to hold all the little needle bearings in place on re-assembly, as well.


----------

